
10,000 Hours May Not Make a Master After All - jnazario
http://healthland.time.com/2013/05/20/10000-hours-may-not-make-a-master-after-all/
======
ctdonath
Any word on the guy trying to go from newbie to master of golf in 10,000
hours?

